# DD externe bloqué en lecture seule !



## Imaloserbaby (4 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour à tous, 

Heureuse propriétaire d'un Ibook G4 dont le disque dure était complètement saturé, j'ai acheté un disque dure externe Seagate 200 Go, censé être compatible mac...
Je l'ai connecté à mon mac, mais il est en lecture seule. Je ne peux pas rien transférer dessus bien sûr, et j'en ai VRAIMENT besoin TRES vite pour du montage video...

Est-ce que quelqu'un sait quel est le problème et comment le résoudre ????

Merci !


----------



## MarcMame (4 Janvier 2006)

Il faut le reformater en Mac (HFS+) tout simplement.


----------



## golf (4 Janvier 2006)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Il faut le reformater en Mac (HFS+) tout simplement.


Avec "Utilitaire de disque" sis :
/Applications/Utilitaires/Utilitaire de disque :


----------



## Imaloserbaby (5 Janvier 2006)

Merci à vous (c'est chiant les débiles en info en plus...)
Vous me sauvez les partiels !


----------

